# Urodacus manicatus (australian sp)



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 11, 2006)

*Urodacus manicatus and urodacus yashenkoi (australian sp's)*

This is "nasty" my 2cm Urodacus manicatus he got the name because he stings the crap out of anything that moves


----------



## TheNothing (Jan 11, 2006)

very nice!
thanks for the pics!!


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great photo, never seen a specimen from this genus before.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 11, 2006)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Great photo, never seen a specimen from this genus before.


Ok well since you havent seen anything from this Genus before i will show you another one 
This is "Thorn" My urodacus yashenkoi





Will get some better close up's of him soon i didnt have my new camera when i took this one.


----------



## woodson (Jan 11, 2006)

Very Good Spp.!


----------



## G. Carnell (Jan 12, 2006)

more pics!!!!! 

love the 3rd one 
probably because it reminds me of juvenile heterometrus ;D
very very beautiful scorps


----------



## franco (Jan 12, 2006)

> This is "Thorn" My urodacus yashenkoi


what a beauty!!! :worship: i hope i can get that kind of specie   how is it's temperament? do you handle them?


----------



## emperor (Jan 12, 2006)

very cool!!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 12, 2006)

i havent handled the yashenkoi ever, as its just to defensive and i'd rather not risk its safety or my own ive seen it actually spray the venom out in a very thin "water pistol" like stream
And the manicatus i used to handle it before its last moult but then it got to nasty aswell


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 12, 2006)

franco said:
			
		

> what a beauty!!! :worship: i hope i can get that kind of specie   how is it's temperament? do you handle them?



I've never heard of urodacus in european collections, australia has very strict controls on movements of fauna so its unlikely we'll see them any time soon, unless Kyle wants to sneak some out for us


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 12, 2006)

I especially like your Urodacus yashenkoi:drool:


----------



## franco (Jan 12, 2006)

> so its unlikely we'll see them any time soon, unless Kyle wants to sneak some out for us


i second that  that scorpion is just damn gorgeous man! i wish we had Urodacus yashenkoi here in the philippines. now that's next on my list :worship:


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 12, 2006)

I know one person who has just attained an export permit for 2nd or 3rd gen captive bred Australian tarantula's, i assume you could get the same permit for scorpions but the thing is i dont know anybody over here who has successfully captive bred  urodacus yashenkoi to 2nd or 3rd generation


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 12, 2006)

wowo nice looking ones... about the third pic.. they stay n that colour or has it jus molted when you tookthe pic??


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jan 13, 2006)

walton09 said:
			
		

> wowo nice looking ones... about the third pic.. they stay n that colour or has it jus molted when you tookthe pic??


Yes they stay in that colour 
When they are in postmoult colours they look like this
Same scorpion one moult earlier


----------



## franco (Jan 13, 2006)

:worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 13, 2006)

wow... wonderful looking liettle ones in indeed.. im impressed! good luck with them! kyle_de_aussie


----------



## Ythier (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice pics, always interesting to see Australian spp !


----------

